# The 1st Significant Move the Wolves Will Make.



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Who will be involved in the first significant move the Wolves make this season? (Will they make one, or just play out the year?) Any guesses and explanations would be appreciated.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I voted in none. They won't make any major moves until the offseason, primarily with Ratliff's expiring contract afterwards.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

None, this management doesn't make moves to improve the team, ever. We're going to keep Theo and use his contract to pay for Jefferson. That'll be it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This team is likely set... hopefully Jaric gets moved though his contract is too long


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Package a deal together to get KG


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Package a deal together to get KG


To make him miserable for once again? Please.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

um...if my post wasn't an obvious joke then I dont know what is.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> um...if my post wasn't an obvious joke then I dont know what is.


This: Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i stand corrected


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that letting Ratliff's contract expire is the best move for Minnesota. They could move it for a player and smaller expiring contract, but that player would have to be really worth it.

Cap space is your friend when in rebuilding mode.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The bucks and hornets are both looking to make moves at the moment, might be worth talking to them and seeing if we can pick up a young big guy like hilton armstrong or something.


----------

